# Good place to look for deals on memory cards?



## bbasiaga (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey all, 

Wondering if any of you have a good source for legit memory cards (not clones or fakes) at good prices, or that posts deals on memory cards. I'm looking for some larger CF cards for my 5DIII and a larger SD card as well. 32-64gb, maybe a 128GB if the deal was good enough. 

Thanks,
-Brian


----------



## Fredster (Feb 23, 2022)

You can try Amazon. I went to Berger Brothers today and asked for a 128 B Card the guy comes back with a Delkin Black and said to me this is all we sell and it is $229.00 Being I always bought San Disk cards I had no idea what they cost I paid for it went home and decided I better get a few more cards I go on Amazons site they had Delkin cards so cheap like $129.00 man was I PO I got the Delkin top of the line for $190.00 and Delkin green that write 1700. I bought two green also.


----------

